# Photos in Conversations



## Copyright

Being able to post a photo in Conversations would be nice. It would be extra server space, I guess, especially since we have Infinite Inboxes with Xenforo, but I wonder what percentage this might be of the total space. It could only be a guess now, but a trial run might be enlightening.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Copyright, I wish they would make it easy for you to include an image hosted somewhere else.  That would solve the problem and somebody else would be hosting all of your cat photos.


----------



## Copyright

I just tried tags to put photos in Conversations and they work perfectly – thanks for the hint. 

Here was my test cat ... (I knew you'd want to know):







He's hosted on my website and in my home.


----------



## mkellogg

Copyright said:


> I just tried tags to put photos in Conversations and they work perfectly


Then it does work?  Great.  People just need to figure out where to host those photos.


----------



## Copyright

Exactly.


----------



## AnimeFrancis4098

Hello there, err... so in the future we could post photos? (Im nervous I found mkellogg the owner of the forums and Copyright a senior member with a wonderful name)


----------



## Copyright

Hello ... you can post photos in forum threads as a matter of routine – for example, if you need to illustrate your question with something that is difficult to describe. When you're writing your message, you'll see "More Options" underneath your message box, right next to "Post Reply" on the right. If you click that, you can upload a photo from your computer into your message. Quite convenient, although it does require space on Mr. Kellogg's server. 

But in Conversations, there is no "More Options," so it doesn't appear that you can upload a photo. But you can post a photo in a Conversation if you have your photo somewhere else – in my case, I have a website, so I just upload a photo from my computer to a folder on my website (which no one can see: it's just a storage locker), and then I use an "Image tag" to include it in my Conversation post.

The tag looks like this –> *[i m g]<PHOTO URL>[/ i m g]* – except that you remove the spaces I put into those two tags: I had to put the spaces in so they won't turn into real tags in this message. Then you put the URL of your image in between those tags; you know: the *http://(image internet address)*. That's all there is to it – except to click Post Reply when you're done.

The advantage of this for WordReference is that my bulky image file is hosted on my website and not on Mike's server, so it doesn't take up any room on his server for which he might have to pay more money for. 

You don't have to have your own website, of course; you could use a photo hosting/sharing website, such as pbase or other – just any place on the Internet where you can upload a photo and obtain a URL to display it. 

If some of that isn't understandable, let me know.


----------



## AnimeFrancis4098

There a lot of things to do but don't worry, I understand I have a computer and I love informatic


----------



## Copyright

Those directions, by the way, are just for photos that you have taken yourself – like of my cat, Spooks. If you find a photo on the Internet that you want to share or use as a reference so you can get a question answered, you can simply include the URL to that photo. 

You can do it "out in the open," like this:
https://images.techhive.com/images/article/2015/11/ipad-pro-first-look-screen-1-100629099-orig.jpg

Or you can use a hidden URL, which is more stylish. 
Copy the URL to your clipboard.
Highlight the words you want to appear as a link, as I did with "hidden URL" above.
Click the "Link" icon, which is the 7th icon from the left in the menu at the top of every post – on the link the starts with *B I U*.
Paste the URL from your clipboard into the box that appears.
Click "Insert" and you're done. 

Good luck. We're always around to help.


----------



## AnimeFrancis4098

Thank you for all, I also like ur cat (Cause I love cats) and I think I will use the hidden URL when its necesary Bye!


----------



## Shining12

So... you CAN post photos via html tags? Thats a good news, thank you.


----------



## suzi br

Copyright said:


> Hello ... you can post photos in forum threads as a matter of routine – for example, if you need to illustrate your question with something that is difficult to describe. When you're writing your message, you'll see "More Options" underneath your message box, right next to "Post Reply" on the right. If you click that, you can upload a photo from your computer into your message. Quite convenient, although it does require space on Mr. Kellogg's server.
> 
> But in Conversations, there is no "More Options," so it doesn't appear that you can upload a photo. But you can post a photo in a Conversation if you have your photo somewhere else – in my case, I have a website, so I just upload a photo from my computer to a folder on my website (which no one can see: it's just a storage locker), and then I use an "Image tag" to include it in my Conversation post.
> 
> The tag looks like this –> *[i m g]<PHOTO URL>[/ i m g]* – except that you remove the spaces I put into those two tags: I had to put the spaces in so they won't turn into real tags in this message. Then you put the URL of your image in between those tags; you know: the *http://(image internet address)*. That's all there is to it – except to click Post Reply when you're done.
> 
> The advantage of this for WordReference is that my bulky image file is hosted on my website and not on Mike's server, so it doesn't take up any room on his server for which he might have to pay more money for.
> 
> You don't have to have your own website, of course; you could use a photo hosting/sharing website, such as pbase or other – just any place on the Internet where you can upload a photo and obtain a URL to display it.
> 
> If some of that isn't understandable, let me know.



Will this work with photos stored on Facebook?


----------



## Copyright

suzi br said:


> Will this work with photos stored on Facebook?


I fooled around with this and found a way.

Go to a Facebook entry with a photo that you want to post here.
Click on the photo to get just that one photo in its own screen.
Right-click on the photo and a drop-down menu will appear.
Click "Copy Image Location" – the third item on my menu (yours may be different).
Put in your two "" tags and paste that link between them.
Post Reply ... and if you don't get Spooks, you're lucky ...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Hello,

Unlike in the forums, I can't paste an image into a conversation.  The only hack I've found is to first paste it into a forum post (without sending, of course), then copy and paste it into the conversation.  That doesn't reliably work, as I just found out, disappointingly, after sending a message to a moderator that included a critical image 

Thank you for your reply


----------



## mkellogg

Hello Reina,

I see your post was put in this other thread from Copyright and what I said still holds true. I don't want to host all your photos on the server for the rest of eternity, which is what happens if you upload the pic. The current interface here lets you also Insert image By URL. That way someone else hosts your image for all eternity! I have no problem with that. 

So, can you use an IMG tag with a URL in a conversation? (Feel free to send me a message.) I think so, even if the editor doesn't have a button. As an administrator, I have different permissions.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

mkellogg said:


> So, can you use an IMG tag with a URL in a conversation? (Feel free to send me a message.  ) I think so, even if the editor doesn't have a button. As an administrator, I have different permissions.


As an administrator you can't (easily) dummy as a generic member


----------



## mkellogg

Not on the weekend. I wanted to reply to you, but wasn't interested in working. Even when working, I might have other priorities.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

mkellogg said:


> Even when working, I might have other priorities.


Certainly.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I checked. In a private conversation, any user can click the "image" icon to insert a URL of an image. Or you could do it by hand as Copyright explains above.


Copyright said:


> The tag looks like this –> *[i m g]<PHOTO URL>[/ i m g]*



Basically, you can upload images for posts in public like this one, but you can only use URLs in conversations. If you have an image that you want to include in a conversation, then you need to find some free image hosting company out there. A quick search gave me what might be a good list of image hosting companies.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Just for the sake of clarity

[IMG]https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/WR_fbicon_200x200.png[/IMG]


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Copyright said:


> The tag looks like this –> *[i m g]<PHOTO URL>[/ i m g]* – except that _*you remove the spaces I put into those two tags*_: I had to put the spaces in so they won't turn into real tags in this message. Then you put the URL of your image in between those tags;


Compare:
[i m g]https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/WR_fbicon_200x200.png[/i m g]


Paulfromitaly said:


> [IMG]https://cdn77f.wordreference.com/WR_fbicon_200x200.png[/IMG]



Paul, could you please explain why square brackets must be used: 
Result of [img]https://c.tenor.com/fzrkH9glQCMAAAAC/tip-toeing-tip-toe.gif[/img]:




and why the standard syntax 


> <img src="_url_" alt="_alternatetext_">


doesn't work:
<img src="https://c.tenor.com/fzrkH9glQCMAAAAC/tip-toeing-tip-toe.gif" alt="Okay_Boss">

Thank you!


mkellogg said:


> A quick search gave me what might be a good list of image hosting companies.


Thank you, Mike!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Paul, could you please explain why square brackets must be used


Because BBcode is not HTML so syntax and operators are not identical.
Users don't need to have any particular BBcode knowledge, they can simply copy and paste what they need from here:

BB codes


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Paulfromitaly said:


> Because BBcode is not HTML so syntax and operators are not identical.
> Users don't need to have any particular BBcode knowledge, they can simply copy and paste what they need from here:
> 
> BB codes


I see.  So Preview only interprets BBcode.

Here is Wikipedia's listing of HTML and BBCode equivalents:
BBCode - Wikipedia

*NB  *The easiest way to insert an image into a conversation is to click on the Insert Image box and insert the image address.    You get the image address by hovering over the image, right clicking, and selecting "Copy image address."


----------

